# T/M Clutch temp high



## Pagan (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey guys, I am new to the GT-R world. I have a 2013 GT-R. Last night I was on the track and my Warning light came on saying "T/M Clutch Temp High Stop Vehicle Until Warning Turns Off" and I let it cool down all night and the car starts but when I go to put it in gear it revs up and then flips the warning again. Is it a sensor or is my Tranny done?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pull any DTC codes.

You might have snapped a clutch basket.


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

what temps did you get up to on track?

i got up to around 137 and was fine, not had any problems since but i do need to get the fluid changed asap.

I think its something like.. 120-140 is change within 3000 miles and 140+ is asap.

sounds like you should get that looked at though if after cooling down its still got a warning light


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

NoPk11 said:


> what temps did you get up to on track?
> 
> i got up to around 137 and was fine, not had any problems since but i do need to get the fluid changed asap.
> 
> ...


Not relevant.

Clutch temp warning will not continue after cooling down regardless of max temp reached.

There is no clutch temp sensor in the box. 

OP, does the car drive?


----------



## Pagan (Jul 23, 2017)

No DTC codes at all. Temp was around 120 ish if I remember right. Car does not move in drive or reverse. It starts up fine with no warnings. You put it in gear (reverse or forward), it revs up to about 2500 - 3000 rpm then the Warning comes back on. No movement at all. No unusual sounds, just no engagement at all from the transmission.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Clutch basket B has snapped its collar that attaches it to the output shaft.

The temp is irrelevant.

You need the trans dropping and a new clutch basket, either OEM replacement or a stronger aftermarket one.

Mine did the same last summer.


----------



## Pagan (Jul 23, 2017)

charles charlie... which way did you go upon fixing? OEM replacement or a stronger aftermarket one?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> Clutch basket B has snapped its collar that attaches it to the output shaft.
> 
> The temp is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


+1 bang on the money


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Pagan said:


> charles charlie... which way did you go upon fixing? OEM replacement or a stronger aftermarket one?


You can't buy a new OE replacement, the only way you are getting one is from a tuner that has changed the known weak OE basket out for a much stronger 1 pics billet basket. That really should answers your question.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Pagan said:


> charles charlie... which way did you go upon fixing? OEM replacement or a stronger aftermarket one?


There are second hand replacements knocking around as well as fairly inexpensive billet replacements.

My plan was always to build my engine first but such is life, so I opted for the Xtreme Motorsport 18 plate clutch kit (billet baskets A+B and new frictions)


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> There are second hand replacements knocking around as well as fairly inexpensive billet replacements.
> 
> My plan was always to build my engine first but such is life, so I opted for the Xtreme Motorsport 18 plate clutch kit (billet baskets A+B and new frictions)


Would you mind posting ball park cost. Always handy to know for the next person that ends up in this position what it's likely to cost them. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

james_barker said:


> Would you mind posting ball park cost. Always handy to know for the next person that ends up in this position what it's likely to cost them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Difficult to say sadly as I got a good price from Xtreme and my pal fitted it for foc.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Billet baskets A & B rrp £800 + vat
Labour to remove gearbox, remove nose section, replace clutch baskets, refit nose and refit gear box 10 hours

optional extras:

Transmission fluid change 10L £150 + vat

Full strip and clean of valve body / ACM and pump assy 3 hours Labour

Replacement of stock 12 plate clutch at no additional Labour charge:

14 plate clutch kit rrp £750 + vat
16 plate clutch kit rrp £850 + vat

If the clutch plates are replaced a remap will be needed to adjust the torque tables to proper control the new clutch. Cost will depend on weather the car has been mapped before.


----------

